# Dandelion Den hutch



## Alicia2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am considering getting the dandelion den hutch from [email protected]:

Dandelion Den Hutch for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

It would be for 3 female guinea-pigs, do you think it would be ok for the 3 of them? If you've got one, is it good quality, and would you mind posting a photo of it? I know there's a photo on the [email protected] website but it looks really small in the photo and I just wanted to see other photos of it, if that makes sense


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Its approx 5ft x 2ft isn't it?
Id say as long as they have a secure run with daily access then they should be fine in that


----------

